
Show HN: Using Heroku as a distributed load testing platform - sosedoff
https://github.com/sosedoff/heroku-vegeta
======
tclancy
Nice, anything that isn't jMeter and can scale up without causing my CPU fan
to grenade is welcome. There are a ton of load testing (sort-of) tools that
are easy to hit a URL with, but it looks like the underlying Go tool
([https://thisdata.com/blog/load-testing-api-interfaces-
with-g...](https://thisdata.com/blog/load-testing-api-interfaces-with-go-and-
vegeta/)) is pretty robust.

But I'm lazy, so I'm going to wait until one of you makes a browser extension
that records my activity in vergata-compatible files.

~~~
sosedoff
Ha, i was thinking the same but instead of making config files for load
testing i wanted to create an extension that could produce capybara rspec
files for rails apps based on my browser activity.

